
Euclid: The Game - mpwarres
http://euclidthegame.org/
======
evanb
Reminds me of this game:
[http://www.sciencevsmagic.net/geo/#](http://www.sciencevsmagic.net/geo/#)
which seems to be a lot less buggy.

~~~
rhubarbcustard
Cool game, well made, but it's driving me nuts. I'm stuck on 3/40 - I've
created the enclosing circle for "in origin circle" but game doesn't want to
acknowledge it. Clearly I'm doing something wrong....

~~~
ari_smith
"in origin circle" means that it has to be circumscribed by a circle with a
center on one of the two starting points

Edit: It actually has to be inside of the circle made centered on one of the
starting points and with the other starting point on the circle.

------
remon
Just gave it a go. Quite a fun game actually. My compliments to the author.
Some feedback that may be of use :

1) Use thicker lines, preferably in a color that contrasts better with white
(although it'll be fine if the segment width is 2-4 pixels)

2) Support for drag + snap-to-intersect/vertex UX rather than click only. I
instinctively tried this first.

3) Some sort of progress tracking (local storage or user accounts even
perhaps)

Anyway, great idea and a promising start!

~~~
mickdarling
An eraser to remove lines and segments would be useful too.

~~~
ordinary
Right click.

~~~
ordinary
Hm, seems to only work on some levels.

------
RobotCaleb
Reminds me of [0], only with worse controls.

[0] - [http://sciencevsmagic.net/geo/](http://sciencevsmagic.net/geo/)

~~~
kasperpeulen
I'm working on the controls. Let me know what you think:
[http://euclidthegame.org/Level1anew.html](http://euclidthegame.org/Level1anew.html)

~~~
RobotCaleb
That's a lot better. I'd like to see it try to snap when dragging. I notice I
can click once (compass) and click again on a point, but a click-drag to a
point doesn't seem to snap to the point.

------
alepper
From the icons, it looks like this may be using Geogebra[1] under the hood.
It's a really polished little tool for exploring geometry.

[1] [http://www.geogebra.org/cms/en/](http://www.geogebra.org/cms/en/)

~~~
artjumble
Good timing, I just posted the same.

------
ZeroGravitas
That's fun and educational.

Minor UI feedback:

The undo button moves when you click it which is annoying if you intend to
step back 2 or more steps.

~~~
Guvante
Also if you do a partial action and press undo it undoes the partial action
and the previous one.

It looks like Esc is the intended "nevermind" button, but it isn't obvious.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
That reminds me of google/trimble sketchup. It always annoyed me.

------
shanusmagnus
I recently bought a copy of Euclid and it's been sitting on my bookshelf,
waiting for that ever-receding "when I have the time." It's like the author
set out to give me the most perfect and thoughtful birthday present. :)

~~~
FlightOfGrey
What's the book you're referencing?

~~~
KPLauritzen
It's most likely Elements

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euclid%27s_Elements](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euclid%27s_Elements)

------
sand500
I went through couple levels before I realized I got more tools as I go on.
Was using just intersect, segment,and compass and things were getting crowded.

~~~
joshdick
If it was good enough for the ancient Greeks, it should be good enough for
you.

~~~
Blahah
Time to crack out the papyrus and stylus and turn off the computer?

------
tricolon
Warning: if you are stuck on #19, there is a bug. For some reason it won't let
you make points at the intersections you need to complete it.

~~~
jonahx
There is a bug, but you can hack your way around it and still solve it. It's
like 2 problems in one!

------
vit_tucek
I think dashed lines for rays would reduce a lot of visual clutter.

Anyway, I long for the day when someone writes a similar toy for a non-
Euclidean plane.

------
klunger
Reminds me of this
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wewanttokn...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wewanttoknow.Euclid)

The author could perhaps learn a bit about leveling from it, to make it more
accessible to people trying to learn geometry (if that is the goal?)

~~~
graeme
Does that cover all of Euclid's elements?

I wanted to go through the Elements, but it wasn't clear how I could do it
using a straight edge and compass. I couldn't find much guidance online.

------
macrael
I love this stuff. If this is "thinking geometrically" how does that compare
to other forms of problem solving?

------
alceufc
Very nice game.

One problem for me is that by default the comments from other users are shown,
sometimes with the solution for the level.

------
RobotCaleb
I'm struggling on 17. There is no circle that intersects both A and B that is
tangential to the line. That's how I interpret the instructions for that
level, anyway. However, it seems there should be an infinite amount of circles
that are tangential to the line that can intersect A.

~~~
dcre
The circle is supposed to be tangent to the line _at_ B.

~~~
RobotCaleb
Is that to mean tangential to anywhere on the line that intersects B, or B is
the point at which the circle is tangential to the line that intersects B?

~~~
Blahah
the latter

------
arikrak
Looks cool! I think math needs to be taught in that kind of style, where
people learn by doing it. I would be interested in having something similar to
that on my site, Learneroo.com. One suggestion: start people off by walking
them through easy challenge so they learn the interface.

------
seanstickle
This game is very similar to my first year of college mathematics -- studying
Euclid's Elements and working through the proofs. I look forward to the game
version of my sophomore year -- Apollonius' conic sections and Ptolemy's
astronomy.

~~~
imperialWicket
I was thinking the same thing... But Newton and Lobachevsky make for a much
more challenging 3rd and 4th edition.

------
pragone
I'm not sure about you guys, but I'm not getting any feedback whatsoever. I've
measured it with all the tools I can find, but I'm not getting any "Well done"
or any link to the next level. Any thoughts?

~~~
Guvante
It is important to not guess.

You need to use the tools provided to create something that is guaranteed to
be what is asked for.

For instance in the first level you aren't given a ruler, so you need to
figure out how to do the level without using one.

~~~
pragone
Well, no shit. But I'm saying I constructed an equilateral triangle but the
game wasn't recognizing it. After reloading the page a few times it finally
started giving feedback, like thickening the line when moving over it (which
wasn't happening before), letting me actually place the dot on the
intersection between the two circles

------
baddox
Maybe I'm blind, but I can't find the link to level 2 when I solve level 1.

~~~
baddox
Ah, so "Well done" doesn't mean you're actually done. I needed to actually
draw the lines between the three points to get to the next level.

------
cshung
Completed all levels and produced this spoiler.

[http://andrew-euclid.blogspot.com/2014/06/euclid-game-
spoile...](http://andrew-euclid.blogspot.com/2014/06/euclid-game-spoiler.html)

------
aikah
Mind blown! very good idea,the controls are a bit rough,but it could be a
great tool to teach geometry and trigonometry in general.I went up to level
4,do you "support" tangents?

------
3rd3
I wonder what other mathematical axiom sets can be pretty much directly
translated in a game like that. Maybe something from calculus, topology or
knot theory.

~~~
seanstickle
Deontic logic! "Prove that killing Mr. A is incompatible with the categorical
imperative. Also supports undo and redo."

------
artjumble
Cool. What is the relation to
[http://web.geogebra.org/app/](http://web.geogebra.org/app/) ?

------
sanderjd
Great game! I'd love to see other peoples' solutions once I finish mine.

------
rabz
Does this have anything with the old ios game by Frank Li and Jason Ma?

------
andmarios
Nice game! I think it could make geometry more fun for students.

------
rwissmann
Awesome. Definitely forwarding to all the teachers I know.

------
mijoharas
dammit, I'm stuck on 11. Has anyone got a solution?

~~~
RobotCaleb
Compass2 is your friend.

~~~
kilovoltaire
Wow, totally did not notice when Compass2 appeared, probably complicated
several of my solutions quite a bit...

------
andmarios
Great, now I wish there were more than 20 levels! :p

------
inquist
Level 20 is hard.

~~~
pepijndevos
Really hard. Any hints?

------
botismarius
Great game! Waiting for more levels...

------
everyone
How many levels are there?

~~~
joshdick
20

------
beyondcompute
Awesome game!

------
innguest
Really cool game and great idea, there's some good educational potential here.
I'm looking forward to exploring Euclid's proofs again in this digital format.
This easily beats dilly-dallying with a real-life compass.

------
lexis
Can someone please explain to me why doing high school-level technical drawing
homework is considered a fun game now?

~~~
drdeca
Because it is an interactive experience that people enjoy/find fun, and there
is a win condition.

I think that fits the requirements for a "fun game".

Also wouldn't a CAD program have bisect and what this calls compass2 from the
get go?

~~~
lexis
For some reason I was not expecting HN adults to be surprised/bemused over
high school material. My bad, I guess.

Is it the norm this days to use CAD in technical drawing courses? Mine were
strictly hand-drawn.

~~~
joshu
You think walking through Euclid is done in high school drafting?

~~~
lexis
From my comments you can see that it is in my experience, and my school was
not top-rated at all. It was wrong of me to assume everyone else had the same
experience.

~~~
joshu
You did geometric proofs in drafting class?

~~~
lexis
I'm not even sure I know what a geometric proof is, so I'd say no? Our teacher
would just ask us to solve this sort of exercises with a compass and a ruler,
and then he'd grade the tests by checking whether the process to reach the
solution made sense (i.e.: I'm pretty sure that level 20 was one of the
questions in my midterms). He would have explained the resolutions for most of
them in previous lectures, but others were new to us. I can't remember if an
additional written proof was required.

